# Buying Euro's



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

Has anyone used these people for buying Euro's. Any problems?

http://www.currencytoday.co.uk

They seem to offer better rates than where I usually get mine.

Example taken today.

Post office £600 = €728

currencytoday £600 = €736

I know it's not much more but every little bit helps.

Pete


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Bought euros yesterday at First Choice the travel agent ay an exchange rate of 1.23 making £628 which is slightly better than your two examples.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Do they charge anything to send the cash??

M&S-729 Euros-free to collect


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Just looked. £4.95 handling Fee plus card charges as it's a cash advance by Debit Card or Credit Card- (2%?)


----------



## Degzy (Oct 24, 2007)

*www.caxtonfxcard.com/*

Hi... Try caxton fx

[url}http://www.caxtonfxcard.com/
todays rate [b]€1.2500[/b] [b]£600= £750[/b]
Derek


----------



## Degzy (Oct 24, 2007)

*www.caxtonfxcard.com/*

Hi... Try caxton fx

http://www.caxtonfxcard.com

todays rate *€1.2500* *£600= £750*

I'm a complete novice so still experimenting with posting a link !!!!
Derek


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Dont bother buying € get a Nationwide flexi account and withdraw when you are away at good rate ,not tourist and without charges,I live here and thats how I get me pension from uk into € today the rate is 1 GPB = € 1.278


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Nationwide flexaccount is definitley best. 
They don't charge you to get your money out and if you do have a problem their international phone number is quickly answered without going through the 'press 1 etc etc.' problems. 
We've been touring France, Spain and are now in Italy and have saved a fortune by using them. It also means you don't have to carry a lot of cash as well.
The account was easy to set up and you can nominate other accounts to feed it/send money to as well.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Hi... Try caxton fx


THanks Degzy-applying for one now!!

....and here's your very first "Thanks" :lol:


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Two weeks ago I tried my Nationwide flexi card for the first time in Paris. As a trial I took out just €20 and the debit on my account is £16.07. I think that works out at 1.244.

I will arrange to use it much more in future when away.

Paul


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Buying euro*

Hi

I fully agree re the Nationwide debit card. It is however useful to have a bit of cash with you - the ATM overseas might be out of order for instance, so always have a bit of cash for the short term.

www.travelex.co.uk is today offering 733.44 euro for £600.00.

Russell


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*euro's*

Thanks people didn't realise currency ex made a charge so they are out the window.

M&S looks inviting if our local one does it.

Will check the other links.

Had a look previously at Nationwide but their site said 6 months before you get your card. That's no good for this year but may look for future use.

Cheers and it's 1-0 to Chelsea at the mo

Pete


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: euro's*



PeteS said:


> Thanks people didn't realise currency ex made a charge so they are out the window.
> 
> M&S looks inviting if our local one does it.
> 
> ...


*

I would give them a ring.6 months for a card ???? my friend applied for one 2 weeks ago and got his card yesterday*


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Cheers and it's 1-0 to Chelsea at the mo


Please don't go there   

Excellent game though=especially if you're a Chavski :wink:


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

we applied for a card this week (credit card) from Nationwide, and was accepted. Its the debit card you need open up an account for, before you get it. Hope that helps, the credit card still can be used abroad on purchases, but you get charged for ithdrawing at ATMS (I think)


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I believe, that whatever the rate is on the Visa exchange web site that day, is what you receive when you use your Nationwide debit card at ATM'S abroad that day..i.e. today 1.27 euro's to £
Also when using the Nationwide credit card abroad on purchases there is no charges, again the rate received being as above. (use of credit cards at ATM's are charged for)
Enter 0 for bank fees

Charlie

http://www.corporate.visa.com/pd/consumer_services/consumer_ex_rates.jsp?src=ex_rez


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We get debit and credit cards straight away with Nationwide. I think we had to apply separately for the credit card but we got it quickly


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I have been keeping my eye on the euro's today I can get 1.26 from crown currency or 1.24 at my local Althams 

now I don't know if I should get them now or chance that if I wait I could get better rates 

Anne


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*euro*

I have been keeoing an eye on the PO rate and it has been going up ever so slightly.

When I first looked a couple of weeks ago for £600 I could get €728

today for the same £600 I would get €735 it was as high as €739 last Friday.

The PO is the most convenient for me my local village one will do it, I just hope it goes up just a touch more before Tues we are on the boat on Wed.

Pete


----------

